# Les enceintes pour Mac : Que choisir ?



## dambo (19 Mai 2007)

Bon allez, puisque mon topic entre mx5021 et creature n'a rien donné et que je me demande encore ce que je vais acheter en lisant ici et là des réactions différentes, je créé le topic des enceintes de bureau pour MAC !

Donc dans ce topic je mets : 

- des enceintes qui sont blanches uniquement pour aller le mieux possible avec mb blanc, imac, ibook ...- Des modèles 2.1 afin d'avoir un rendu pas trop mauvais au niveau des basses
- Des enceintes qui ont un design qui soit pas trop mal pour aller avec le materiel apple 
- Et enfin au niveau du prix il faut qu'on puisse les trouver pour moins de 170/180 euros afin de satisfaire tout le monde !

Bien avec ça je retiens donc 7 modèles.

Si les personnes qui ont ses modèles peuvent voter pour et indiquer pourquoi elles les ont choisies et ce qu'elles en pensent ... Si elles savent que tel ou tel modèle est mieux qu'un autre ... bref le maximum d'infos 


Un petit recapitulatif photo pour chaque kit ....

*Les JBL Creature 2 (blanc) - environ 90 euros*












*Les JBL Spot (blanc) - environ 100 euros








Les JBL Spyro (blanc) - environ 100 euros










Les JBL Encounter - entre 90 et 150 euros











Les Altec Lansing MX5021 - environ 160 euros









Les Logitech Z-4 - environ 70 euros








Les Harman Kardon SoundSticks II - environ 170 euros







*Voilà, j'attends vos impressions sur les modèles, la raison de votre choix, les critiques pour les modèles que vous connaissez afin d'aider les macusers (y compris moi lol) à faire le bon choix !

Je n'ai volontairement pas mis le modèle FX de Altec car il est gris et un peu trop chère pour faire partie de ce classement !

*A vous les claviers !


*_ps au modo : Cette fois les photos sont hebergés sur mon espace donc pas d'inquietude, si le sujet fonctionne bien, sera t-il possible de l'épingler ? Merci _​


----------



## dambo (19 Mai 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, je crois bien que les spot et les spyro sont les mêmes et que c'est juste le design qui change .....

En ce moment j'hésite plus entre les encounter et les Soundsticks, bien que le design des deux n'est pas celui que je préfère, il parait que niveau son ce sont ces deux kits qui sont les meuilleures ! avez-vous quel est le meuilleure parmi ses 2 kits ?

Merci


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Mai 2007)

perso j'ai voté pour les creature car je les ai mais en noir....

sinon les harman en plus d'être sympa designement (encore qu'il faut aimer) ont un son qui déchire tout!!!

sinon les spypro, j'ai testé à la fnac...excellentes! j'ai failli craquer mais j'te raconte pas la tronche de ma femme si j'avais ramené ces enceintes à la maison alors que les miennes fonctionnent encore parfaitement!!!


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> perso j'ai voté pour les creature car je les ai mais en noir....





Pareil. Mais c'est vrai que pour le prix, ça vaut vraiment le coup. Le son est excellent, les basses sont bonnes. Vraiment un bon produit.


----------



## dambo (19 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> perso j'ai voté pour les creature car je les ai mais en noir....
> 
> sinon les harman en plus d'être sympa designement (encore qu'il faut aimer) ont un son qui déchire tout!!!
> 
> sinon les spypro, j'ai testé à la fnac...excellentes! j'ai failli craquer mais j'te raconte pas la tronche de ma femme si j'avais ramené ces enceintes à la maison alors que les miennes fonctionnent encore parfaitement!!!


Donc les spyro/spot sont superieur aux creature ?  parce que quand on les voit comme ça on se demande si ce n'est pas la même chose avec un design différent, vu que le prix est en plus sensiblement le même lol 

tu as ecouté les soundsticks pour dire que ça déchire ? :love: parce que je commande à me demander si je vais pas les prendre, bien que le design ne me plait pas des masses


----------



## clochelune (19 Mai 2007)

yep dur dur de choisir!
j'h&#233;site moi aussi...
j'aimais bien les JBL creature pour leur look mais je crois que le son n'est pas au top
sinon les SoundStick de  harman kardon me branchent bien aussi, faudrait que je puisse les tester (mais bon j'attendrai encore un peu, je compte avant prendre un eye TV)


----------



## nicogala (19 Mai 2007)

Je transf&#232;re dans "P&#233;riph&#233;riques" , c'est plus appropri&#233;


----------



## Php21 (20 Mai 2007)

les JBL encounter sont en tous cas " GENIALE " ; son pur et puissance incroyable.
Je ne pense pas m'&#234;tre tromp&#233; en les achetant.
De plus les 2 sattelites me font vraiment penser &#224; 2 spoutniks descendus de la planete Mars avec leur look ann&#233;e 70.
Je les recommande &#224; 100&#37;
J'ecoute de la musique 8 h par jour et c'est un total r&#233;gal.


----------



## dambo (20 Mai 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> les JBL encounter sont en tous cas " GENIALE " ; son pur et puissance incroyable.
> Je ne pense pas m'être trompé en les achetant.
> De plus les 2 sattelites me font vraiment penser à 2 spoutniks descendus de la planete Mars avec leur look année 70.
> Je les recommande à 100%
> J'ecoute de la musique 8 h par jour et c'est un total régal.


Voilà quelquechose de rassurant sur les encounter .... c'est leur design qui me fait un peu peur, par rapport à des spots ou spyro ça fait quand même pas très serieux lol 

Sinon tu les as écouté par rapport aux MX5021 ou par rapport aux SondSticks, tout le monde dit que les SS 2 sont super, par rapport aux encounter ça vaut quoi ? parce qu'il y a quand même presque 70 euros d'écart 


Finalement est ce que tu peux mettre des photos de ce que ça donne sur ton bureau pour avoir une meuilleure idée du design et est ce que les caches s'enlèvent :love:


----------



## Php21 (20 Mai 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, pas de photos !
Je ne  connais pas les 2 autres mod&#233;les donc pas de commentaires.
Les caches s'enl&#232;vent tr&#233;s facilement avec l'aide d'un etau, d'un marteau et d'un burin, le probl&#233;me c'est pour les remettres ensuite !!!

Vive les Encounter


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Mai 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ton avis sur les encounter elles me branchent vraiment!!
J'hésite avec les soundsticks mais comme je peux avoir les encounter à 99 euros,je crois que je vais les prendre!(les soundsticks sont un peu veilles maintenant non?)


----------



## leptitguillaume (20 Mai 2007)

j'ai les Z-4 elle défoncent mais je n'ai aucun point de comparaison, en tout cas solide parce que elles sont tombées plus d'une fois


----------



## Bibabelou (20 Mai 2007)

dambo a dit:


> Donc les spyro/spot sont superieur aux creature ?  parce que quand on les voit comme ça on se demande si ce n'est pas la même chose avec un design différent, vu que le prix est en plus sensiblement le même lol
> 
> tu as ecouté les soundsticks pour dire que ça déchire ? :love: parce que je commande à me demander si je vais pas les prendre, bien que le design ne me plait pas des masses




les spypro sont une évolution des creature (c'es tau moins ce que m'a dit...) 
quand aux harmann, oui un pote les a et franchement le son est bon, bien nuancé, puissant...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Les audioengine A5 -> www.audioengineusa.com :rateau: Elles sont malades. Je les ai est c'est pas du bluff. Elles sont capables de remplir la maison de mes parents (sous-sol, rc, 1er étage) et ce sans broncher!!!!

Jette un coup-d'oeil


----------



## kitetrip (22 Mai 2007)

Je n'ai pas du tout aimé les JBL Creature... Il manque vraiment des mediums (défaut commun à de nombreux kits 2.1), en fait j'écoute des aigues réhaussés par le "boum boum" du caisson.... Désagréable. Quand on met le caisson au minimum, on a l'impression d'entendre un radio réveil  

Il y avait un kit que était moche mais avec l'un des meilleurs sons pour un 2.1, c'était les Creative Labs MegaWorks 250D  






Sinon j'avais craqué pour les Harmon Kardon Soundsticks. Voilà deux ans qu'elles sont sur mon bureau et tout aussi belles :love: Pour le prix, le son est vraiment bon mais il faut être franc, on paie clairement le design :rose: Mais pour autant, c'est un très bon kit (auparavant j'avais des génials Boston Acoustics) avec des mediums un peu plus présents. Le caisson est assez puissant pour sa taille, seul défaut il résonne parfois un peu sur certains morceaux (assez rare).
Le gros point fort de ces enceintes réside dans la restitution des aigues, c'est tout simplement génial, écouter des voix féminines avec un piano tourne au bonheur  Ah ben c'est sûr, avec au total 8 tweaters, on ne peut pas faire mieux.

Un peu cher, mais je te recommande fortement ce kit... Et puis, quel autre objet s'intrège mieux sur un bureau qu'un objet transparent ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> les JBL encounter sont en tous cas " GENIALE " ; son pur et puissance incroyable.
> Je ne pense pas m'être trompé en les achetant.
> De plus les 2 sattelites me font vraiment penser à 2 spoutniks descendus de la planete Mars avec leur look année 70.
> Je les recommande à 100%
> J'ecoute de la musique 8 h par jour et c'est un total régal.



Bonsoir

Sont-elles bien adaptées à la musique classique ? Les aigus notamment ?

Albert


----------



## spleen (24 Mai 2007)

Halbert a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Sont-elles bien adaptées à la musique classique ? Les aigus notamment ?
> 
> Albert



Il est clair que ces produits ne sont pas adaptés à la musique classique.
Trop de basses (avec un caisson à pas cher qui flatte l'utilisateur lambda avec du bon gros son), des aigus en effet le plus souvent rachitiques, des médiums trop projetés.
De toute façon, on ne peut pas faire de miracle dans un zone de prix de 100 à 150  et avec cette taille d'enceintes...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Mai 2007)

Les Altec Lansing FX6021!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Il est clair que ces produits ne sont pas adaptés à la musique classique.
> Trop de basses (avec un caisson à pas cher qui flatte l'utilisateur lambda avec du bon gros son), des aigus en effet le plus souvent rachitiques, des médiums trop projetés.
> De toute façon, on ne peut pas faire de miracle dans un zone de prix de 100 à 150  et avec cette taille d'enceintes...


Et dans une autre gamme de prix, que conseillerais-tu pour pouvoir apprécier aussi bien Mozart que Led Zep ?
Albert


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Mai 2007)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> Et dans une autre gamme de prix, que conseillerais-tu pour pouvoir appr&#233;cier aussi bien Mozart que Led Zep ?
> Albert


Les Altec Lansing FX6021  :love:


----------



## dambo (24 Mai 2007)

Personne ne connait les MX5021 de chez altec ?
j'ai tout simplement halluciné quand je suis aller les ecouter à saturn à rennes, quelle puissance, j'ai pas reussi à monter à plus de la moitié 

Un peut-être léger manque de medium mais c'est pas choquant, je pense que je vais me laisser tenter, avec des satellites qui font  25cm de haut .... sympa


----------



## boodou (24 Mai 2007)

perso j'ai les Logitech Z-4 et pour le prix je trouve que la qualité est surprenante, donc si le budget est un critère 
maintenant c'est sûr que les HK c'est le cran haut-dessus.
Les JBL je les trouve affreuses, le trip X-Files j'ai passé l'âge et ce design pseudo-hightech est à mon avis l'opposé de l'épure Apple, mais chacun ses goût !


----------



## dambo (25 Mai 2007)

Bon voil&#224; j'ai craqu&#233; 
j'ai achet&#233; sur rueducommerce les altec MX5021 pour 139 euros !
La puissance du kit et la restitution des aigus m'a impression&#233;e, en plus je pense que je me lasserai moins vite du design plus sobre que chez JBL .... la telecommande infrarouge et le boitier de commande avec prise casque et line in importent aussi un ptit plus 

les photos d'un bureau avec les MX5021, je pr&#233;cise que ce n'est pas mon bureau, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a sur google, beau bureau non 







On aper&#231;oit les 2 satellites et le caisson sous le bureau


----------



## kameleons (25 Mai 2007)

Pour ma part, j'ai adopté les Encounters après avoir essayé les Soundstick II et les Creatures 2, et au niveau du son y'a pas... photo ! En plus il y a un réglage des basses et des aigus une bonne longueur de cable à tous les niveaux (alim, satellites...).
Mon voisin du dessous dans mon 1er appartement m'a demandé ce que j'avais comme chaine et mon nouveau voisin (nouvel appart) est monté à cause du gros son....
Le son est assez bien réparti dans l'espace. Bref, j'en suis super satisfait. Bien-sûr ce ne sont pas les moins chères. Mais si vous voulez de la puissance et de la dynamique...


----------



## Macounette (25 Mai 2007)

J'ai achet&#233; il y a quelques mois les HK SoundSticks II en remplacement de vieilles enceintes Sony tomb&#233;es en rade... verdict :
- le son est excellent   aussi loin que mes petites oreilles puissent juger, je ne suis pas une sp&#233;cialiste. 
- le prix : pas top  mais bon, comme il a &#233;t&#233; dit avant, on paie aussi le design.
- son seul d&#233;faut : ne pas avoir de bouton on-off... ce qui est tr&#232;s emb&#234;tant car pour d&#233;brancher les enceintes il faut carr&#233;ment sortir la prise jack (et l&#224; comme celle-ci est tellement sensible, on capte du bruit avec qui se transmet dans les enceintes)


----------

